# text immer am fensterboden



## ullr (7. Juli 2001)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne eine Zeile mit copyrightinformationen und einem Link zu den Stistiken so ausrichten, dass sie immer am Fensterboden ist.
Ich verwende oben auf der Seite auch absolute maßeinheiten.
Wenn ich eine Tabelle mit 100% höhe mache, und den Inhalt bottom ausrichte, dann erscheinen Scrollbars, es ist also unterhalb des (sichtbaren) Fensterbodens.
Mit CSS hab ichs auch schon probiert.

Vielleicht könnte man ja mit JavaScript die sichtbare framehöhe abfragen, dann die Schrifthöhe abziehen und das dann als topmargin wert bei CSS verwenden?

Oder geht das auch einfacher?


----------



## Scalé (7. Juli 2001)

hmm mit tabellen klappts bei mir immer ganz gut und zar so das ich eine tabelle hab mit 2 zeilen. die untere in der die schrift ist einfach auf 1 oder so stellen (bleibt ja trortzdem grösser) und die obere auf 100%


----------



## Karl Förster (12. Juli 2001)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Problem mit den Scrollbars auftritt weil noch Abstände vom Seitenrand zum Inhalt eingestellt sind.

Einfach mal im Body-Tag die Werte ändern...

<body leftmargin=0 topmargin=0 marginweight=0 marginheight=0>

... und was es nicht sonst noch alles gibt.


----------

